# Wethers acting like bucks?



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I have 2 pygmy wethers. Billie Joe is almost 2 years and bucky is about 9 months. They were both castrated by banding when a got them at 4 and 2 months. They constantly act like bucks, they get pushy, mount the does, make buck sounds, and even get possessive over the 2 does. What should I do? Is this normal?
My does are both around 9 months old, one boer and one pygmy. The wethers are not bad goats, they can be really nice but Billie will also get aggressive with all of them by headbutting them especially around food. He was raised with mini horses so he kind of had to fight for his food so could that be the problem with him?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

head butting is just a goats nature tendency. Wethers while they cant do anything still can sense with a doe is in heat and some will try to mount does and breed. We have one wether and he is a bit crazy obsessed with the pregnant herd queen - when he isnt begging for attention from us.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

The headbutting and shoving around food sounds like normal goat behavior to me 

If you have one particularly bad you can separate them and tie them up to eat away from the others. 

I have a herd of 11 dwarf does and feeding time can get a little crazy with the head butting/shoving. 

Wethers mounting the does is normal. I even have does that will mount each other and make bucky sounds. Silly goats! The wethers however should not pee on themselves or get stinky like a buck would.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

THANK YOU! Good to know it's normal. I was afraid that maybe they had been castrated wrong. They have not peed on themselves or anything. 
Another question, when my Boer doe goes into heat she gets really jumpy and shy. Is this also normal?? She was a bottle baby so any other time she just follows you like a dog.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My Boer bottle baby is in heat now. She acts so much different than when she isn't. Don't touch her udder for goodness sake she will go nuts where as she normally wouldn't care. Keep all other.does away or else its world war 3. And gosh forbid you have her on a lead and correct her... she gets all jumpy and starts tossing her head... also not normal for her. So yes, I'd say its normal


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep that's about how she is. On a normal day if you try to touch her udders she pretty much sits or just squats...no idea why. but when shes in heat you get back farther than her stomach and she runs.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been washing and.fitting.mine for the last couple months. When she is heat she is a nightmare to work on... she kicks, jumps, steps of the stand and even tries to pull my hair. 

I think the bottle baby mixed with hormone change gets to her... Shea already spoiled as it is. When she is really bad I just tell people she has severe PM's. Its pretty much true


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

haha yeah Cinnamon is a harness goat in training but i'm not so sure if it'll work out now with her being insane when she is in heat, hoping she grows out of it. i just get a halter on and shes like "nope, not happening" and goes crazy until i take it off. any other time shes okay with it


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Okay my wether Billie Joe was out with horses when he was younger (now just with goats) but he gets really aggressive with the other goats especially around food. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a wether who urinates on himself, chases the does and stinks. He was surgically castrated at 1 month.


----------

